# New little cherub tainted experience



## Giraffe39 (Aug 25, 2021)

I bought a brand new little cherub as my old bean to cup delonghi died.

Unfortunately it was a horrible experience. The steam wand was so loosely tightened it vented into the machine and out of the back.

The hot water supply was also loose on the left hand side and was leaking everywhere.

My bench was a mess and my wall a mess from the constant steam. The entire machine was chewing up water so fast due to the leaks, on a brand new machine.

After removing lid I tightened the nuts and this appeared to resolve it but my faith in the machine and brand has been incredibly tainted. I could not believe it reached me in this condition.

Fracino picked it up a week later and then 4 Days later I have it back after having allegedly fixed it.

I'm conscious that the machine has been damaged or still has other problems.

How long should the machine keep the pressure before the red light and heater comes on? I timed it and the red light comes on approximately 2 minutes after the pressure reaches 1.0 bar and drops back down to 0.7. Is this right? I feel like it should keep its pressure longer.

When it had the multiple leaks it was only 10 seconds which goes to show how bad it was.

I have paired it up with a smeg grinder for now (I know not the best) and have not been able to get any crema on the finest grind. I'm using fresh coffee from pact coffee.

The Puck feels quite watery when I'm cleaning it after.

I'm quite demoralised as I've spent over £1k and feels like the coffee on the old delonghi bean to cup was better. That was about £500 brand new in 2015.

Regards,


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Think 2 mins for pressurestat to cycle is about right.

Might be a good idea to run through your barista routine to help identify problems you're experiencing. What beans (level of roast) are you using? How fresh are they post roast? What dose are you using - are you measuring output via scales? Finally, how long does the shot take from moment you flick the pump switch to ending the shot?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@Giraffe39 I doubt the initial problems would have caused any damage. Probably down to quality control during production. I would have thought having gone back to Fracino, they would have made sure it's all OK. Fracino makes machines at the value end of the spectrum, perhaps a little unexciting and in general, little technical development over the years.

That said, it should be a good solid, simple little machine.


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

Fracino do a thorough bench test before it leaves the factory, I have seen it myself. I suspect that your machine may have taken a bit of a jolt in transit. It sounds like it is all fixed now. Fracino customer care is very good.

The behaviour of the element and pressure stat clicking on and off at 2 minute or so intervals is normal. Once it has been on for a while and is fully up to temperature (30-45 minutes) it will click on and off less frequently.

As you have identified you are not going to get the best results with grinder you have currently.

David


----------

